# Most Intimidating Entrance



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

who has the most intimidating entrance in mma?? all i have to say is look at my avatar, im scared right now  ....hes a beast!!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well Fedor could walk out to the care bears song and he'd still have the most intimidating entrance.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> who has the most intimidating entrance in mma?? all i have to say is look at my avatar, im scared right now  ....hes a beast!!



Fedor, hands down.
He has some odd kind of crazy look in his eye


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Chuck Liddells entrence at UFC 43 when he fought Randy Couture for the first time was pretty intimidating. The arena went black and they had that guy with face paint do that long spoken intro on the screen. Of course Chuck lost that fight.


Pogo


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Ken Shamrock @ UFC 40

He looked like he was going to kill someone, not get killed =(


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Chuck Liddells entrence at UFC 43 when he fought Randy Couture for the first time was pretty intimidating. The arena went black and they had that guy with face paint do that long spoken intro on the screen. Of course Chuck lost that fight.
> 
> 
> Pogo


more weird than intimidating especially when he walked out to ice ice baby


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I'd say franklin cause all the lights go out and acdc just starts pumping. Bob sapp has a pretty good one 2.


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

moldy said:


> I'd say franklin cause all the lights go out and acdc just starts pumping. Bob sapp has a pretty good one 2.


As long as Bob's entrance doesn't look like this, I guess you can consider it pretty good.


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

THAT would be a scary into... a huge gay guy in tights knocking on your door with a pizza that you didnt order... THATS SCARY


----------



## Alfromsleep (Jul 11, 2006)

Tito when coming out to Break Stuff was a standout entrance.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> who has the most intimidating entrance in mma?? all i have to say is look at my avatar, im scared right now  ....hes a beast!!


"looking at you avatar"


----------



## AMPLine4Life (Sep 2, 2006)

I enjoy Tito's entrance just because he comes out to Mosh by Eminem. I also like Hughes entrance and feel that the music fits him perfectly.

Other than that, I would say Fedor or Liddell just because of who they are and what they're capable of.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Onganju said:


> As long as Bob's entrance doesn't look like this, I guess you can consider it pretty good.


hahahaha i didnt think anything could top the wanderlei and coleman schick commercial but this definatley did :laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i like tito.. i like how he comes in the ring goes right to his oppenent and does his thing haha


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Rich Franklin's entrance against David Loiseau. AC/DC is notoriously known for being "pump up" music, and I've never seen Franklin so pumped for a fight. Dude was walking with a purpose.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

Akihiro Gono. It's pretty intimidating knowing you might have to wrestle with a gay man.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Babalu is preety intimidating as well. His hair is always messed up and he looks like he just ate a baby. Plus the tribal tats rule.


----------



## Shifty 1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ken-Flo's latest entrance scared the hell out of me.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree with quite a few of the above mentioned, but my favorites in terms of intimidation have to be:

(In no particular order)

- Chuck Liddell (Like someone above said...just because of what he's capable of doing.)

- Babalu (Like moldy said...Sobral always has the messed up hair, stares down the aisle with a crazy-ass look, and the tatts really give him a presence.) 

- Sean Sherk (I like the JAWS intro - and he's always focused.)

- Andrei Arlovski (Just because he looks like a beast when he comes out...plus the "Onward To Victory" theme he has kicks major ass. )


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Mirko's entrance is so weird... seriously this guy is scary as hell... he always has a weird song playing that is completly different from the way he walks.. hes got the face of a serial killer.. As opposed to fedor, whos got a baby face.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

wanderleis entrances arent that scary but his staredown scares the shit outta me


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Shifty 1 said:


> Ken-Flo's latest entrance scared the hell out of me.


I thoght Florians entrance was cheesy as hell.


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

Alfromsleep said:


> Tito when coming out to Break Stuff was a standout entrance.


YouTube - tito ortiz entrance

As soon as I read this thread I thought of this entrance. Tito was the mother****in' man comin out to this shit.


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Fedor definatly


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Fighter J said:


> I think Fedor definatly


I think Tito really has some of the baddest ass entrances in MMA. I hope he gets somethin new for UFC 66. Im getting tired of Mosh. I wish he'd do somethin like he did at Vendetta.


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

i like titos a lot also but fedor just scares me


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> I agree with quite a few of the above mentioned, but my favorites in terms of intimidation have to be:
> 
> (In no particular order)
> 
> ...


I agree 100 percent. Sobral looks like he just crawled out of the nastiest neighborhood round. Tats and messed hair just glaring. Chuck scares you cause he can knock you out with a jab and aa cause he looks like dracula.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Seriously, Fedor Emelianenko. He has a blank look on his face, like a "death stare", you know you're dead when you have to face him. His facial expressions hardly change. Just amazing how much concentration and focus he has.


----------



## LittleJoe (Oct 15, 2006)

I wouldn't say this is the scariest but if I was an opponent in the ring and I heard "COuntryBoy Can Survive" playing it would give a huge feeling of imtimidation.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Split said:


> Mirko's entrance is so weird... seriously this guy is scary as hell... he always has a weird song playing that is completly different from the way he walks.. hes got the face of a serial killer.. As opposed to fedor, whos got a baby face.


I couldn't put my finger on what I thought was weird about Mirko but you figured it out for me. He does have the face of a serial killer.


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah I have to agree that Tito's entrances are badass.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

aznmaniac0909 said:


> wanderleis entrances arent that scary but his staredown scares the shit outta me


His staredown is awesome. It would be sweet if he fought Alex. Silva would be staring and be all pumped and Alex would look like he just woke up.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> His staredown is awesome. It would be sweet if he fought Alex. Silva would be staring and be all pumped and Alex would look like he just woke up.



Wandy? 

His intro is pretty gay, the way he walks is really **** in the OWGP against CroCop. His staredown is expected now, so its not really that scary. Since I dont fight him, I wouldnt know for sure, but from where I am at, I laugh at it.

Fedor takes the cake for me.

Crocop looks like my 7th grade social studies teacher.


----------



## NL-FreeFighter (Oct 30, 2006)

My vote goes to Bob Sapp ...
Don't know why, i think his entrance is impressive and really cool


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I personally think that when people act like badasses in their entrances it looks stupid. They should just walk and tag their fans hands here and there. Hate it when they get the mean face shit going. Like Tito I hate that shit. Then what if you lose after coming out like a hardass? They you look dumb. I'd have to say I like Shogun's entrances he comes out with a smile and looks like he's enjoying himself. Then he heads to the ring and puts on a great performance:thumbsup:


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

cabby said:


> I personally think that when people act like badasses in their entrances it looks stupid. They should just walk and tag their fans hands here and there. Hate it when they get the mean face shit going. Like Tito I hate that shit. Then what if you lose after coming out like a hardass? They you look dumb. I'd have to say I like Shogun's entrances he comes out with a smile and looks like he's enjoying himself. Then he heads to the ring and puts on a great performance:thumbsup:



some fighters can do it right, others can't. if you can do it right then you can gain a psychological edge, if you can't then you look really stupid. 

fedor's entrance is the craziest, especially when you know how he is outside, a friendly guy and everything, yet when he comes in you can see he is concentrated solely on the fight and does not have any emotions on his face. plus his music is preety intense.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

bob said:


> some fighters can do it right, others can't. if you can do it right then you can gain a psychological edge, if you can't then you look really stupid.
> 
> fedor's entrance is the craziest, especially when you know how he is outside, a friendly guy and everything, yet when he comes in you can see he is concentrated solely on the fight and does not have any emotions on his face. plus his music is preety intense.


For sure. Fedor's entrances are the best ever. Gotta love Fedor


----------

